# HUGE turning



## Bigg081 (Mar 28, 2013)

Found this video on Youtube. This is ridiculous! I would love to meet this man and shake his hand. While shaking his hand I would congratulate him on being born with MASSIVE brass balls!!!!! (Pardon my brashness)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=W0Mod_92VZA


----------



## TimR (Mar 28, 2013)

I've seen that and it is large. I'd consider this huge. Anatoly is one of our local club members and lives very close to me. I have been over to his studio and have watched him turn several times, hollowing with solid 1.5" or larger square steel bars as boring bars, and it still amazes me. He has a very heavily designed custom Nichols lathe. Dang thing even has an integrated hoist built into it to swing loads over into position.
If ever you're in area, let me know and I can typically arrange a visit depending on what he has going on.


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 28, 2013)

TimR said:


> I've seen that and it is large. I'd consider this huge. Anatoly is one of our local club members and lives very close to me. I have been over to his studio and have watched him turn several times, hollowing with solid 1.5" or larger square steel bars as boring bars, and it still amazes me. He has a very heavily designed custom Nichols lathe. Dang thing even has an integrated hoist built into it to swing loads over into position.
> If ever you're in area, let me know and I can typically arrange a visit depending on what he has going on.



Holy Crap!!!!! I would be afraid to live to close. One foul step and that giant log comes bowling down the street and into the livingroom!


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 28, 2013)

Obviously you guys haven't seen the bowl that was like 10' in diameter and the lathe powered by a tractor..... I wouldnt consider that huge, I watched a show recently that had old ladies turning bowls bigger than that, the old ladies even chainsawed they're own blanks and moved the logs around with tractors and hoists etc....


----------



## TimR (Mar 28, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Obviously you guys haven't seen the bowl that was like 10' in diameter and the lathe powered by a tractor..... I wouldnt consider that huge, I watched a show recently that had old ladies turning bowls bigger than that, the old ladies even chainsawed they're own blanks and moved the logs around with tractors and hoists etc....



That's just cool!


----------

